# L1 Visa Interview at US Embassy London



## MrsPenelope (Jun 15, 2011)

Hi All

I've done a search on the threads but can't find anything relevant.

Can anyone give us any advice for our L1 Visa interview at the London US Embassy?

We have got letters from my husbands company, the petition approval, receipts, DS160 (which has been submitted electronically), US size photo's electronic & hard copy.

Anything else we need?

What time of questions are asked?

I am a British citizen but was born in South Africa to British parents. Would they ask much about this? 

I am not intending on working in the US so I am hoping most of the questions will be directed at my husband!

Any help/advice/tips greatly appreciated!!

Penny


----------



## MrsPenelope (Jun 15, 2011)

Anyone please? Our interview is this Wednesday.

Thanks


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

MrsPenelope said:


> Hi All
> 
> I've done a search on the threads but can't find anything relevant.
> 
> ...


I'd take marriage and birth certificates just in case. And all and any paperwork you've had since the journey began. I'd also take evidence of your husband's qualifications. If you don't need them, you haven't lost much.

If you haven't yet done so, open a file and keep each and every piece of paperwork you produce to do with US immigration.

Watch this video:





Your husband will probably be asked about his new role. I doubt you'll be asked much at all.

Even if you're not working, apply for a SSN around 2 weeks after you arrive. Take your marriage certificate as well as other proofs to the SSA office.


----------

